# Intransitive verbs made transitive



## Lorenc

Several dictionaries I consulted (e.g. http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/~swan/beta/ or the PWN) say the verb _potrzebować _ requires the genitive of the thing needed: potrzebuję czasu, pieniędzy... 
However, I've heard many times the structure with the accusative. 
For example: 
_jeśli coś potrzebujesz, to dzwoń_
while I'd expect
_jeśli czegoś potrzebujesz, to dzwoń_

Is this usage with the accusative correct? On a similar note, my references also report the form _używać czegoś_ while also in this case it seems to me that the form _używać coś_  is not unheard of. 

What do you people think?


----------



## robin74

Lorenc said:


> Is this usage with the accusative correct?


No (and the dictionary I use specifically says that accusative is incorrect here). And to me personally accusative with potrzebować sounds awkward. Same with używać.


----------



## Ben Jamin

robin74 said:


> No (and the dictionary I use specifically says that accusative is incorrect here). And to me personally accusative with potrzebować sounds awkward. Same with używać.


Użycie biernika z 'potrzebować" jest już bardzo stare i używane przez większość Polaków, którzy zresztą łatwo mylą dopełniacz z biernikiem, jako że te dwa przypadki mają bardzo często tę samą końcówkę. W świetle tego trudno dowieść, że takie użycie jest niepoprawne, najwyżej kolokwialne. Często potrzebować używane jest zamiast musieć, i tutaj biernik jest używany wyłącznie: "potrzebujesz coś zrobić", też kolokwialne.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Użycie biernika z 'potrzebować" jest już bardzo stare i używane przez większość Polaków, którzy zresztą łatwo mylą dopełniacz z biernikiem, jako że te dwa przypadki mają bardzo często tę samą końcówkę. W świetle tego trudno dowieść, że takie użycie jest niepoprawne, najwyżej kolokwialne. Często potrzebować używane jest zamiast musieć, i tutaj biernik jest używany wyłącznie: "potrzebujesz coś zrobić", też kolokwialne.


Ogólnie rzecz biorąc zgadzam się z powyższym ale nie zapominajmy o tym, że nie każdy może sobie zawsze pozwolić na tego typu użycie. Ciekawe, że _Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny_ PWN 2004, którym dysponuję, podaje potrzebować kogoś, czegoś jako formę poprawną a potrzebować kogoś coś już nie.


----------



## wordreferee

I think that this frequent error might result from mixing up two ways of expressing our needs: _potrzebuję + czegoś_ vs. _jest mi potrzebne_ + coś. Furthermore, as previously said, the two cases are often confused in Polish. It's rather characteristic for spoken language, though, I don't think you'd find much of it in writing.


----------



## Lorenc

Thank you all for your advice!
I have a related question regarding the verbs _korzystać_ (imperfective verb) and _wykorzystać_ (perfective verb), meaning to use or to take advantage.
Even though they seem to be pretty close in meaning dictionaries don't list them as an aspectual pair. The respective aspectual partners should be respectively _skorzystać_ and _wykorzystywać_.

Now, coming to my question. It appears from my sources that _wykorzyst(yw)ać_ is a transitive verb:
_Trzeba wykorzyst(yw)ać każdą okazję_

On the other hand, _(s)korzystać_ requires the form z+genitive:
_Trzeba (s)korzystać z każdej okazji_

I wondered if the two forms don't ever get mixed up, giving e.g. _korzystać każdą okazję_.
Also, I'd like to know if in the sentences above there is a difference in meaning between the four verbal possibilities _(s)korzyst(yw)ać_.

Dziękuję jeszcze raz


----------



## Thomas1

Lorenc said:


> Thank you all for your advice!
> I have a related question regarding the verbs _korzystać_ (imperfective verb) and _wykorzystać_ (perfective verb), meaning to use or to take advantage.
> Even though they seem to be pretty close in meaning dictionaries don't list them as an aspectual pair. The respective aspectual partners should be respectively _skorzystać_ and _wykorzystywać_.


I think it's 'korzystać' which is the basic imperfective form then its perfective form is 'skorzystać' and 'wykorzystać' is perfective with an imperfective form 'wykorzystywać'. It is an imperfective which is mainly used as a frequentative form of 'wykorzystać'.



> Now, coming to my question. It appears from my sources that _wykorzyst(yw)ać_ is a transitive verb:
> _Trzeba wykorzyst(yw)ać każdą okazję_
> 
> On the other hand, _(s)korzystać_ requires the form z+genitive:
> _Trzeba (s)ko__rzystać z każdej okazji_


That is correct. There is also another possibility for 'skorzystać', i.e. 'ktoś skorzystał na czymś' which translates into English differently: something benefits someone. 



> I wondered if the two forms don't ever get mixed up, giving e.g. _korzystać każdą okazję_.


No, that never happens the way we say potrzebować kogoś/czegoś instead of potrzebować kogoś/coś. 



> Also, I'd like to know if in the sentences above there is a difference in meaning between the four verbal possibilities _(s)korzyst(yw)ać_.


'skorzystywać' does not exist as far as I know.

The following four sentences have basically the same meaning:
_1 Trzeba wykorzystać każdą okazję_.
_2 Trzeba wykorzystywać każdą okazję_.
_3 Trzeba ko__rzystać z każdej okazji._
_4 Trzeba (s)ko__rzystać z każdej okazji._
You have to take up/seize each opportuity. 

Number 1 stresses more the fact that it's a completed process contrary  to number 2 in which you stress that you should do it._ Wykorzystać_ has the implication of exploitation. 'Korzystać' is a general verb that means 'benefit from/use', it's imperfective, and 'skorzystać' is its perfective derivative (the difference is similar to the previous pair but without the notion of exploiting).


----------



## symbolt

"Potrzebować coś" (Acc) is, in my experience, a common colloquialism (although "potrzebować czegoś" is actually more common even in colloquial speech). Some would call this an error. It's sort of like saying (eye-dialect) "Whacha doin" instead of "What are you doing" - you can judge for yourself whether this is an error. Also, compare "chcieć czegoś / coś" - this is similar, but seems to be more widespread than with "potrzebować": most people say "Co chcesz?" instead of "Czego chcesz?" in colloquial speech, and for some, there may even be a difference in meaning ("Co chcesz" - neutral "what do you want", "czego chcesz" - more emphasis and formality - "what do you want of me").


----------



## Thomas1

Uzupełnienie:





Thomas1 said:


> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc zgadzam się z powyższym ale nie zapominajmy o tym, że nie każdy może sobie zawsze pozwolić na tego typu użycie. Ciekawe, że _Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny_ PWN 2004, którym dysponuję, podaje "potrzebować kogoś, czegoś" jako formę poprawną a "potrzebować kogoś kogoś, coś" nie, a w przypadku "potrzebować coś zrobić" informuje, że jest to forma potoczna (w przeczeniach).


----------

